# Coding off of 2 Systems During Transition?



## bethlhunt (Jul 2, 2009)

My main questions would be, just as offices must move back and forth between two systems when transitioning to new accounting/billing software, would coders be coding off of both systems ICD-9-CM and ICD-10-CM (or would the encoder software be redesigned to generate an automated crosswalk--_if that is possible--sort of like approximate translation between two languages with disparate grammatical structures---_ )
for a period of at least one year during the months following (or even immediately prior to) the 2013 converson?  I believe that will require a great deal of open-mindedness for change and flexibility on the part of the coders.

Beth Hunt
HIM/Coding Student (new graduate as of Summer 2009)
Tacoma Community College, Tacoma, WA ONLINE H.I.M. program


----------



## amywalsh888@hotmail.com (Jul 6, 2009)

I believe it will be up to the software you use whether they will write it so you can use ICD-9 and ICD-10. 
My guess most softwares will do one or the other, so any dates after October 2013 would be in one system and any dates before would be in another.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Jul 21, 2009)

Beth,

If you can, listen to the ICD-10 webcast from Thursday.  I believe you can find this link under the ICD-10 link on the AAPC home page.  It had a good discussion about this issue.


----------

